# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  never

## TISHA

Never say I love you 
If you really dont care 
Never talk about feelings 
If they arent really there 
Never hold my hand 
If you are going to break my heart 
Never say you are going to 
If you dont plan to start 
Never look into my eyes 
If all you do is lie 
Never say hello 
If you really mean good bye 
If you really mean forever 
Then say you will try 
Never say forever 
Cause forever makes me cry..!!!!!!

----------


## Sporadic

hmmmm nice

Tisha sub hi aaj hi post kardo gi kia 
khatam ho jaingi,

----------


## TISHA

2 day i feel like 2 write poems thats y

----------


## Sporadic

hmmm acha then carry on lolz

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## Sporadic

:Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

k

----------


## TISHA

thx 4 liking it

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile: 

Per ye English poetry mein honni chahiye  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

OH YA I FORGOT 
ANYWAY THX

----------


## Mr_cool

hmmm superb post...
thx for sharing...

----------


## TISHA

ur alway welcome

----------


## Mr_cool

ma pleasure.... :givefl;

----------


## TISHA

k

----------


## Mr_cool

what ....k for....lolzz
ok...

----------


## TISHA

ya it means ok

----------


## Mr_cool

oooh really i woz thinking something else.....lolzzz

----------


## TISHA

WAT WERE U THINKING

----------


## Mr_cool

nothing just kidding....but what were u guessing...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Very nice Tisha  :Smile: 

I`ll move it in English Poetry section  :Smile:

----------


## Mr_cool

yup...

----------


## TISHA

thx alot

----------


## patrick

samet le aake tu mujhko, 
ki meri rooh bikharne ko hai.. 
khud ko sambhaal nahi sakta, 
main gum se ladd nahi sakta, 
de de aake tu saharaa, 
ki meri jaan nikalne ko hai..

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

really nice poem

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------

